# It's below zero here for the next few weeks, but we just got over a thaw. The chicke



## rnurse79 (Aug 7, 2013)

It seems to me like they need baby powder or something to dry off with during the thaw. The coop is usually not this moist.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I wouldn't think baby powder would be a good idea. It's so fine it could get breathed in too much. The don't even recommend baby powder for babies anymore. I'm having the same issue with my coops. I opened more vents and keep the window open all the way to try and let more moisture out. I also picked up more dried leaves from a neighbor and mixed the dry material into the deep litter. I ended up taking out half the deep litter to put into our greenhouse beds and added four bags of dried leaves to each coop.


----------

